# SL3 review



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

Now that I have had my SL3 for a month, I figured I would post my impressions. This bike had a lot to live up to since my last one was a Cervelo R3 which I absolutely loved. I was a little afraid that I would end up regreting my descision to switch, but it was time to try something new. I have owned a few Specialized mountain bikes in the past and have always been happy with the quality and performance. I am happy to say that the S-Works SL3 lives up to the hype!

At 195 lbs I am a cyclist trapped in a weight lifter's body so I need a bike that can hold up under my power. I can honestly say that the SL3 has the stiffest bottom bracket of any bike I have ridden. When you hammer on the pedals it takes off like a rocket ship! The other aspect to this bike that is very impressive is the high speed handling. The steering response is razor sharp. The one area that I think could be improved is the vertical compliance. I think my R3 was a little smooother on chatter bumps and rough pavement. Last weekend I raced a crit with my SL3 and was quite impressed. As hard as I pushed the bike, it never faltered. I even won an imtermediate sprint bonus!:thumbsup: I guess the rider had something to do with it, but the bike certainly did not hold me back. If you are looking for a plush bike to do centuries with or mild paced group rides, then look elsewhere. But if you are looking for the ultimate race bike, then you would be hard pressed to find something better suited for hammering than the SL3.

My build:
2010 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL3 56cm standard BB
Full Shimano Dura Ace 7900 group (53/39 crank with 11-25 cassette)
Specialized Roval Rapide SL 45 carbon clincher wheels
Specialized S-Works open tubular 700X23 tires
ITM K-Sword carbon bar 44cm
Zipp SL145 carbon stem 100mm -12 rise
Specialized S-Works carbon post
Fizik Antares saddle with Ti rails
Shimano Dura Ace pedals
Profile carbon cages


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

jrob1775 said:


> If you are looking for a plush bike to do centuries with or mild paced group rides, then look elsewhere. But if you are looking for the ultimate race bike, then you would be hard pressed to find something better suited for hammering than the SL3.
> 
> Couldn't agree more with your remarks, definably not a beginners bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! I have only one ride on the Rovals, but I like them so far. They are not as light as the Zipps, but ride just as smooth. I think they will be a little more durable wheel for my weight. I cracked the rear rim on my 303s which is why I decided to sell them. Plus I got a deal on the Rovals that I could not refuse. The bike as it stands with computer, pedals, and cages is 15.5. I never weighed the bike with the 303s, but it would probably be around a pound lighter.


----------



## boxerszwei (Jul 4, 2010)

Great looking bike. Did you ever ride the cervelo S2 and compare the ride to the SL3? I get deal for both, but more and more looking at getting a 56cm SL3.

If you don't mind, what is your height and saddle height?


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

boxerszwei said:


> Great looking bike. Did you ever ride the cervelo S2 and compare the ride to the SL3? I get deal for both, but more and more looking at getting a 56cm SL3.
> 
> If you don't mind, what is your height and saddle height?



I never owned a S2, but before I had my R3, I had a SLC-SL, which was redisigned into the S3. An aero bike like the S2 is going to be a faster bike overall due to the aerodynamic advantage, but the SL3 will be a sharper handling bike withe the oversized bearing at the bottom of the fork and will have more snap since it has a lot stiffer bottom bracket juncture.

Why do you ask my height and saddle height? It is not a good idea to determine the size you need based on these two alone. Take a little advice from a professional fitter. Go to your local bike shop and get a quality fit!!!

Jeff


----------

